# What are you afraid of?



## Narin (May 26, 2008)

Well, everyone is afraid of something, no matter who they are. So what are you actually afraid of and why?

I'll start this off.

Well, I'm a little afraid of heights, I don't mind planes, just in positions where I'm high up and capable of falling. Like on a roof, ladder, ect. I'm not deathly afraid of it, just get uneasy in such situations. You could say I'm more afraid of falling than the height part itself. I have no idea why exactly, I believe due to some bad childhood experiences.


----------



## Mooshywooshy (May 26, 2008)

Spiders, I hate them all and every time I see one I crap myself and don't know what to do. Crushing it would involve getting close to it, getting close to it is imminent death!


----------



## deathfisaro (May 26, 2008)

There was a similar topic called "Post your irrational fears" or something.

Anyway, I'm afraid that when I plug in a concent it would short-circuit and burst into flames or electricute me. Actually it happened once, as soon as I plugged in my heater where I was holding the plug sparked and caught on fire; I got a burn which is fully cured now but the trauma is still with me.

I could have been killed but the S.O.B. who owns the heater was more concerned about the heater than my life.


----------



## scootmcfly (May 26, 2008)

I'm afraid of not being able to pay my mortgage. Life gets tougher the older you get.


----------



## DeMoN (May 26, 2008)

I'm afraid of heights too, but I like to call it fear of falling to my death rather than fear of heights.


----------



## Orc (May 26, 2008)

I'm afraid that this thread would resurface.


----------



## scootmcfly (May 26, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I'm afraid that this thread would resurface.



Lol.


----------



## Narin (May 26, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I'm afraid that this thread would resurface.


This is an off-topic version then, not a Testing Area one so well, posts need to be more on topic and less joking about fake fears and such.


----------



## Orc (May 26, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, and it's a month old anyway.

I'm afraid of my friends and family getting hurt or in trouble. As for me, I usually don't care, leading to stupid decisions sometimes.


----------



## [M]artin (May 26, 2008)

I am afraid of one thing and one thing only... 

...that man that has just posted above me...

**Shudder**


----------



## Narin (May 26, 2008)

Mooshywooshy said:
			
		

> Spiders, I hate them all and every time I see one I crap myself and don't know what to do. Crushing it would involve getting close to it, getting close to it is imminent death!


Why are you so afraid of spiders? Most are harmless.


----------



## DeMoN (May 26, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Mooshywooshy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why are most people afraid of snakes even though most are harmless? 

I think everyone fears only one thing: Death
Regardless of whether or not the spider/other creature is poisonous or not in reality, in peoples' imagination they all are. 

So yeah, if you have an irrational fear, try to link it to death, then use it as an excuse.  No one can blame you for being afraid to die.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 26, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Well, everyone is afraid of something, no matter who they are. So what are you actually afraid of and why?
> 
> I'll start this off.
> 
> Well, I'm a little afraid of heights, I don't mind planes, just in positions where I'm high up and capable of falling. Like on a roof, ladder, ect. I'm not deathly afraid of it, just get uneasy in such situations. You could say I'm more afraid of falling than the height part itself. I have no idea why exactly, I believe due to some bad childhood experiences.


Wow. Exactly like me!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 26, 2008)

you


----------



## Narin (May 26, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> you


You?


----------



## Orc (May 26, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably me again. ;-;


----------



## jelbo (May 26, 2008)

Spiders, mummies.


----------



## Urza (May 26, 2008)

Orc.

But only when he does that thing with his tongue. Always freaks me the fuck out.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 26, 2008)

oh well to be on the serious side
needles freak me out
bugs of all sorts or just like animals with more than 4 legs
um rapers, stalkers, creepy guys
i guess also the one thing many people are scared of:being alone


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 26, 2008)

I'm afraid of spiders as well... I'm afraid they will jump on me or something. I know it's an irrational fear, but I read an article that the way spiders look is to instill fear into it's prey, and I know humans not usually it's prey, but the article talked about how spiders give off a feeling of danger.

I am also afraid of heights. When I was 11 or 12 my dad took me on a ferris wheel and kept rocking the seat back and forth, back and forth, and we almost spun all the way around... Backwards. It was the most terrifying experience I had ever had and he was laughing, and he told me nothing would happen, but you hear about people falling off amusement park rides all the time.

The last thing I am afraid of is love... I am afraid of the unknown, and the chance of being heartbroken again. I was engaged when I was 18, until I was 20, and I never want to feel that kind of emotional suffering ever again.


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2008)

I think of this topic is more of a "rational fears" one this time, right? 

Anyhow, the only thing I'm really afraid of is to lose a member of my family.
Been through this, it hurts so bad...

I'm also afraid to get into a relationship and that it fades away too quickly (which happened last time) hurts quit a bit aswell.


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 26, 2008)

Actually, I am afraid of losing family members too... My sister has a brain tumour and she has 1 - 4 seizures a day, and it's very possible for someone to die when having a seizure. It's really hard to deal with her health issues now, and if she dies, my heart will be permanently broken.


----------



## PBC (May 26, 2008)

I'm afraid of heights. and intimacy.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 26, 2008)

Just for people who fear snakes.
Snakes are not slimy; they are covered with dry scales (don't link to wet fish scales though =P)

Does this help at all?


----------



## Prime (May 26, 2008)

Not much (not trying to be big headed)

I guess like other members, I'm afraid of someone close to me dying.


----------



## Nekobibu (May 26, 2008)

I'm afraid of Americans
I'm afraid of the world
I'm afraid I can't help it...


----------



## granville (May 26, 2008)

I am afraid of spiders and bugs with more than 6 legs (the more legs the creepier...except millipedes which seem to be pretty harmless). It's not even very irrational as my house is sort of a bug den. We've got infestations of spiders, centipedes, and rolypolys (which I kinda like). They crawl all over the place and get on you and bite you. Ants are fine by themselves, but they get freaky with their large numbers. The large carpenter ants sting pretty sharply as well. In my defense, my family is going through a very tough time in these economic woes. We've no money to get our house bug proof or sprayed.

I guess you could add another rational fear to my list: Our roof has been torn to pieces and every room in the house except mine has had the ceiling fall in. I'm afraid that my room will be next and it'll hurt. Yes, I'm pathetic. No, I don't need any poor boy jokes.

My other great fear is sort of broad and weird. It's called agoraphobia and it's a fear of open spaces (the opposite of claustrophobia). I fear heights because below me seems so wide and vast. I also don't like to participate in any sort of social activity (except the internet) out of a fear of social embarrassment. If I look at the sky too long or across a wide plain, it makes me dizzy and nauseous. It's not too extreme, but it's something I'd rather not have.

Strangely, I don't even fear death much. What I fear is the means by which we die (the pain). I've developed a theory for proving that an afterlife exists. It's technical and spawned from my chemistry class (brace yourself):

The Law of Conservation of Matter: "Matter can never be destroyed, only transformed."
The same law is applied to energy.

Using this, I reasoned that whatever our consciousness is, it will be preserved or kept in some form or another. It's a scientific way to look at an afterlife and helps me to not live in fear of death. I don't even need to be affiliated with a religion to say this.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 26, 2008)

sorry for being a lazyass and not going to check it myself
but whats the difference between an irrational and rational fear?


----------



## Psyfira (May 26, 2008)

House fires. Or any uncontrolled fire that burns something down. I was terrified of fire as a kid, think it started when I saw bits of a cafe burning down on Neighbours. I know it sounds daft but I was only little. 

Irrational fear would be where you're scared of something but don't really have any reason to be. Like being scared of spiders in countries where they're non-poisonous and tiny. (and yeah, I'm scared of the non poisonous and tiny spiders with their creepy bendy legs, urk!). So a rational fear would be something you can explain, or something dangerous that it really is worth being afraid of. I think.


----------



## Venko (May 26, 2008)

I used to have a lot of phobias. That's not the case anymore as I've taken the time to conquer them.

For instance, I was scared of needles so I became a regular blood donor.

However I still have one fear left and, before you react, I'm being serious. I'm scared of braces. Not entirely sure why but I believe it has something to do with making out with girls who have them based on some crush when I was a lot younger.

Hey, at least I'm not scared of silly things like spiders or sky diving like the rest of you


----------



## Jax (May 26, 2008)

My mom.


----------



## beedog19 (May 26, 2008)

Venko said:
			
		

> I used to have a lot of phobias. That's not the case anymore as I've taken the time to conquer them.
> 
> For instance, I was scared of needles so I became a regular blood donor.
> 
> ...



Braces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks like we're not making out anytime soon, which I guess is cool since I'm a guy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

My fears are limited to needles and bees, they both scare the crap out of me. Pretty much anything else I can deal with but those two I have an increadibly low tolerance for.


----------



## JPH (May 26, 2008)

I'm afraid of changes.
I hate trying new things and I hate for things to be different.
I like for everything to be where it is and stay that way, and I'm content.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 27, 2008)

I'm actually afraid of two things only:
First would be losing somone very dear to me..Having to see your love ones placed in dirt and buried must have been most terrifying thing ever..
And second would be if they buried me alive..I'm very afraid of doctors making a bad judgement, and thinking that I died, but I'm still alive, and waking up in the coffin under few feet of dirt buried alive.......fuck....now I have that fucked up feeling again...I hate thinking about it...


----------



## Curley5959 (May 28, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Not much (not trying to be big headed)
> 
> I guess like other members, I'm afraid of someone close to me dying.



Im afraid also of someone close to me dying, like Grandparents or even my pets for example, especially my 13 year old dog.. I know hes gonna go soon and i get sad and upset any time i hink about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im afraid of true love, and then falling apart after 2 or 3 years.. It would kill me...


----------



## cherryduck (May 28, 2008)

I have two major fears, needles and conflict. My fear of needles has a reason, when I was 5 I was climbing a fence and I fell off into a huge roll of barbed wire, which pierced me all over my body. Then when I went to get a tetanus shot, the lady who gave me it was a big butch lady who forced the needle into my arm roughly and broke it off in my arm. Now anytime I need an injection I panic, and when the needle goes in I tense up so it hurts even more.

As for conflict, I've had A LOT of problems growing up with bullies and it took me a long time to get over it and come out of myself (not in a gay way  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ). Anyway, I work at the local newsagents so it didn't take me long to overcome my social awkwardness as I'm ALWAYS working on the till, so you HAVE to talk to people, so now I'm a dead friendly guy and I'm very relaxed talking to people. However, if anyone starts a conflict of any kind, such as giving me an evil, arguing in a nasty way over a particular point, or insulting me and trying to "own" me, all that confidence goes out the window. Probably because of all the bullying I received earlier in life, I just cannot deal with conflict.


----------



## Densetsu (May 28, 2008)

DeMoNSTaR said:
			
		

> I think everyone fears only one thing: Death


Now that's a blanket statement if I ever did see one.


----------



## muckers (May 28, 2008)

Don't have many fears, though the main ones are:

Wasps
Heights where I don't feel safe (ie. outside)
BIG spiders
Snakes

That's about it, really. most things don't bother me; not even death. If anything i'm intruiged to see what happens at the end!


----------



## lakirkby (May 28, 2008)

Mine would be losing someone close like my children and husband.
My children getting hurt by any means.
Death.
spiders, wasps,bees things like that


----------



## anime_junkie (May 28, 2008)

Bees. *shudders*


----------



## moozxy (May 28, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> My mom.


She's alright.
I'm scared of papercuts.


----------



## Harumy (May 28, 2008)

Bugs..


----------



## Killermech (May 28, 2008)

I freaking hate spiders. I can see them from a distance and kill them.. but if I accidentally miss it and it falls. Then all hell breaks loose.
If I had a gun, I would probably use that instead to kill them.


----------



## fischju (May 28, 2008)

I have an irrational fear of having new fears named after me


----------



## SchuchWun (May 28, 2008)

I fear getting shot or stabbed at work or on the street.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2008)

I fear the world becoming overpopulated by this type of person


----------



## TaMs (May 28, 2008)

Only thing that I'm really afraid are all kinds of spiders and weird bugs and insects. :| they are just creepy.
ps. everything else is ok. I could kill a bear with my bare hands, if i need to! Maybe..


----------



## Prophet (May 28, 2008)

Clowns.

Not so much afraid of them, as I am acutely aware of the possibility of evil lurking beneath the makeup.

Also slightly afraid of mascot type figures, example: The Burger King freaks me out.


----------



## bobrules (May 28, 2008)

bugs, and mouse, and dark, ghosts, ufos,


----------



## Cyan (May 28, 2008)

I'm afraid of Bees, Wasp, Hornet and Bumblebee.
in summary, all bees and alike that can hit at you. I'm running away as far as I can when I see one.

but in comparison, I'm not afraid at all with mosquitoes, even if they can hit too. it's really bees family.




			
				DeMoNSTaR said:
			
		

> I think everyone fears only one thing: Death
> Regardless of whether or not the spider/other creature is poisonous or not in reality, in peoples' imagination they all are.
> 
> So yeah, if you have an irrational fear, try to link it to death, then use it as an excuse.  No one can blame you for being afraid to die.
> ...


my sister in law is afraid of clowns too. I think a lot of people fear them, but I don't get why, they are (they have to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) only human.

The mascot is quite a funny fear to have


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 28, 2008)

Afraid of ..... hmmm

Unlike some, I'm not afraid of death. I'm kind of concerned about the part after death.

I don't much care for things that can't be studied or analyzed.

I'm not afraid of heights, it's just a visual thing, my system simply can't cope with the view. I have no depth perception.

Needles, bugs, spiders and all that, nah.

I'm afraid of Alzheimer's actually. Nothing worries me more than loss of self through loss of memory.


----------



## DivineZeus (May 28, 2008)

Well, i'm afraid of berlusconi, our new (again omg) prime minister... >_>


----------



## Andri (May 28, 2008)

Spiders >_


----------



## OrcMonkey© (May 28, 2008)

micheal jackson


----------



## R2DJ (May 28, 2008)

Death, being abandoned and cockroaches. They have that kind of body for a reason. Those things have minds. They can detect if I'm scared of seeing one of them. If they detect, they will literally "throw a party" in my room. I'm just glad I haven't seen one of them since I moved to the UK from the Philippines.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2008)

As a kid this guy always scared the hell out of me...


----------



## GamerzInc (May 28, 2008)

I don't fear bees, they're stings don't hurt.  I don't like wasps, bumblebees, or hornets, or yellow jackets.  It's not that they'll sting me and I'm scared, I just don't like they're irrational and random movements.  The buzzing from their wings is also...weird.  

The only thing I actually fear is being forgotten.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 29, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I fear the world becoming overpopulated by this type of person


The world already *IS* overpopulated with this type of persons.


----------



## dilav (May 29, 2008)

Laughing my ass off.


----------



## Mars (May 29, 2008)

I'm afraid of eternal life.


----------



## Private|Par (May 29, 2008)

Hopefully I'll cure myself of my fear of heights by enrolling at the aviation program my school offers, seems like the right thing to do... Wait.

My fear of heights isn't explainable. I grew up in NYC, going up buildings twice the size of those in my current city. I am more scared when my brother and sisters are near the edge, as I fear for them often more than for myself. They obviously aren't scared. I cope fine when I'm enclosed, but put me on a rooftop and I'll start screaming.

I also have many more fears... I'll run them off quickly. Being unable to breathe properly, such as having a pillow forced over your head. The ocean, although I fear the creatures in it and not the ocean itself. I have always disliked centipedes, having had ones up to half a metre long living in my house in NYC.


----------



## fischju (May 31, 2008)

Oh, I thought of a real irrational fear! Large bodies of water in video games have always freaked me out. Now I'm playing Penumbra: Black Plague, and the water is blood.......


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 31, 2008)

Opossums....


----------



## PizzaPasta (May 31, 2008)

Life.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (May 31, 2008)

The idea of death and the afterlife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

